
Databases are dead, long live the immutable state atom - tsutomun
http://dchambers.github.io/articles/databases-are-dead/
======
gwright
Some related ideas:

    
    
      • https://engineering.linkedin.com/distributed-systems/log-what-every-software-engineer-should-know-about-real-time-datas-unifying
      • https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_database
      • https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitemporal_data

